# Popcorn Carbs Vs Oatmeal



## Soul12 (Oct 7, 2010)

I don't know a whole lot about nutrition, so forgive my ignorance. I have read that when dieting you want to avoid certain types of carbs (simple carbs) because they only provide quick energy and are high in calories. Oatmeal is often recommeneded for breakfast because of its long lasting energy as a complex carb. So, is popcorn not okay for a diet. I am eating a bag of light microwave popcorn every evening because it seems filling to me, (220 calories, 38g carbs) I am not on a low carb diet at all, I just make sure to get my required protein daily. But people are telling me that popcorn is high on GI index and I am not burning fat efficiently. In short, am I hurting my fat loss efforts by eating a bag of popcorn every evening.

Thanks in advance for reading my long post.


----------



## devjeetsingh (Oct 7, 2010)

A bag of popcorn says is has 34 grams of carbs versus 54 grams when I  have my usual double serving of oats. Which would be preferred?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 8, 2010)

Soul12 said:


> I don't know a whole lot about nutrition, so forgive my ignorance. I have read that when dieting you want to avoid certain types of carbs (simple carbs) because they only provide quick energy and are high in calories. Oatmeal is often recommeneded for breakfast because of its long lasting energy as a complex carb. So, is popcorn not okay for a diet. I am eating a bag of light microwave popcorn every evening because it seems filling to me, (220 calories, 38g carbs) I am not on a low carb diet at all, I just make sure to get my required protein daily. But people are telling me that popcorn is high on GI index and I am not burning fat efficiently. In short, am I hurting my fat loss efforts by eating a bag of popcorn every evening.
> 
> Thanks in advance for reading my long post.



That is probably going to depend on your whole diet within a day.


----------



## Built (Oct 8, 2010)

Soul12 said:


> I don't know a whole lot about nutrition, so forgive my ignorance. I have read that when dieting you want to avoid certain types of carbs (simple carbs) because they only provide quick energy and are high in calories. Oatmeal is often recommeneded for breakfast because of its long lasting energy as a complex carb. So, is popcorn not okay for a diet. I am eating a bag of light microwave popcorn every evening because it seems filling to me, (220 calories, 38g carbs) I am not on a low carb diet at all, I just make sure to get my required protein daily. But people are telling me that popcorn is high on GI index and I am not burning fat efficiently. In short, am I hurting my fat loss efforts by eating a bag of popcorn every evening.
> 
> Thanks in advance for reading my long post.


GI is pretty much meaningless if you're controlling your intake. Popcorn is fine. Ignore your people. They just like to hear themselves talk.


----------



## Soul12 (Oct 8, 2010)

I have just a few more pounds to go on my current cut and it really is going slow, that is why I was asking. I always get confused with the ton of information out there. I guess I listen too much to others when they tell me you have to eat eat certain foods to lose weight effeciently. Thanks for the replies. Appreciate your advice.


----------



## LAM (Oct 8, 2010)

overall corn is pretty useless as a grain it's high in Vitamin K that's about it.  it's also has the highest amounts of simple sugars for any grain.

http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/search/


----------



## Built (Oct 8, 2010)

However, as a carb source, it's just fine.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 8, 2010)

Yummy. I think I'll get some popcorn.


----------



## Soul12 (Oct 8, 2010)

I have one more question about carbs and cutting in general. Let's say I eat something that has 60 grams of carbs, like two bagels or alot of popcorn. When a person eats a large amount of carbs while cutting does that stop the body from burning fat for a period of time afterwards, etc. like hours? Or does it make no difference how many carbs I consume as long as I am in a calorie deficit and get enough protein for the day?


----------



## Built (Oct 8, 2010)

Soul12 said:


> I have one more question about carbs and cutting in general. Let's say I eat something that has 60 grams of carbs, like two bagels or alot of popcorn. When a person eats a large amount of carbs while cutting does that stop the body from burning fat for a period of time afterwards, etc. like hours? Or does *it make no difference how many carbs I consume as long as I am in a calorie deficit and get enough protein for the day*?


----------

